# How do I check up on a request



## Judy (Dec 9, 2010)

How do I check-up on a request?  I have had check-in dates come and go without any word at all from DAE.  I don't see anywhere online where requests are listed.  All I have to verify a request I might have made is an email from the date I placed it. I tend to place requests well in advance and would like to check up on them now and then, if for no other reason than to refresh my memory. I'm sure DAE would rather I not call just to confirm that my request is still active.  At what point does DAE stop searching to fulfill a request?

And what if I get a match while I'm out of phone contact? I see the number of "Domestic Weeks on Hold" listed on the "My Account" page, but what of international weeks?


----------



## Judy (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello Ask DAE,
Did you miss this post?


----------



## Ask DAE (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you Judy, I did miss the first post, my apologies. 

1. How do I check-up on a request? I have had check-in dates come and go without any word at all from DAE. I don't see anywhere online where requests are listed. All I have to verify a request I might have made is an email from the date I placed it. I tend to place requests well in advance and would like to check up on them now and then, if for no other reason than to refresh my memory. I'm sure DAE would rather I not call just to confirm that my request is still active. 

_We keep your request open until the date of the requested vacation has come and gone. We typically call out when there is a match, a "possible" match or have an alternative destination recommendation to make. We do not currently have a facility online for you to check the current status of your pending requests. We do invite you to call us to check on the request. We can tell you where we are in terms of finding something, make recommendations, etc. You can alse submit your inquiry to infousa@daelive.com. _. 

2. At what point does DAE stop searching to fulfill a request?

_We don't stop searching for a request until the check in date has passed_. 

3. And what if I get a match while I'm out of phone contact? 

_We make a call to all the numbers we have on file for the member and hold the unit for 24  hours before we have to offer the week the next person in the request line. _

4. I see the number of "Domestic Weeks on Hold" listed on the "My Account" page, but what of international weeks? 

_You should be able to access ALL of the weeks you have on hold regardless of them being domestic or International. _


----------

